# Record DTV to computer to view on palm



## timjet (Jan 7, 2007)

To all

I have media share and directv2pc up and running on my vista computer and HD DVR. I would like to transfer recorded programs on my DVR to my computer and then download them to my palm mobile device. Can this be done?
One way I guess would be to install a screen capture program and use it to record the program as it plays using directv2pc. Is there a better way and if not can someone recommend a good free screen capture program that would do the job.

Thanks,
Timjet


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

timjet said:


> To all
> 
> I have media share and directv2pc up and running on my vista computer and HD DVR. I would like to transfer recorded programs on my DVR to my computer and then download them to my palm mobile device. Can this be done?
> One way I guess would be to install a screen capture program and use it to record the program as it plays using directv2pc. Is there a better way and if not can someone recommend a good free screen capture program that would do the job.
> ...


DirecTV2PC doesn't allow saving the program locally.

You can't use screen capture.

If you try a print screen or a program similar to printkey you will a blank DirecTV2PC window.

The only way this is currently possible is with componet/composite/s-video directly to your computer.

Mike


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

You can't do that with DIRECTV2PC. If you get a video capture device for your computer, you can pull the analog signal from the DVR in real time, and then re-encode it for your mobile device. 

At the moment, I don't think it's possible to screen-grab DIRECTV2PC.


----------



## durl (Mar 27, 2003)

timjet said:


> To all
> 
> I have media share and directv2pc up and running on my vista computer and HD DVR. I would like to transfer recorded programs on my DVR to my computer and then download them to my palm mobile device. Can this be done?
> One way I guess would be to install a screen capture program and use it to record the program as it plays using directv2pc. Is there a better way and if not can someone recommend a good free screen capture program that would do the job.
> ...


Reviews are so-so, but how about this:

http://www.amazon.com/SanDisk-SDMV1-R-V-Mate-Memory-Recorder/dp/B000IN72KK

I found it while looking for another device that I had seen a few years ago. I'm guessing it went away...may speak to how well it worked.

I use a free program called DVD Catalyst to convert DVDs to a mobile format and I would assume that it would work for TV shows that were burned to a DVD.


----------



## timjet (Jan 7, 2007)

Durl

I guess what I might do is try and record a recorded TV program on my directv DVR to my Panasonic DVD recorder and then use DVD Catalyst to upload the DVD to my computer in a format that my palm device can read. I have heard that Panasonic DVD recorders have been know to be difficult to record off of DVR devices. I will give it a try in the next couple of days. 
Thanks,
Tim


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy (Nov 4, 2006)

Your best bet for what your wanting to do is a slingbox.

It connects to your equipment (your DirecTV receiver in this case) and allows for in and out of network viewing. A current broadband connection to the internet is required for remote viewing.

You can watch and control the Satellite receiver from anywhere on a computer, or straight to cell phone for that matter, as if it were right in front of you. There are several options for quality depending on the model you choose:
The Solo, Pro, and Pro HD are the current models in their lineup.
Ther is no monthly fee BTW.

If you need more info or have questions conearning about implementign this place/time shifting device into your paerticular setup; just ask.


----------



## rsblaski (Jul 6, 2003)

I use DVDFab to copy DVDs to Ipod. The program will convert dvd to most mobile devices. In your case, all you would have to do is record from D* to a dvd, then use DVDFab to convert your dvd to your palm device.


----------



## timjet (Jan 7, 2007)

Yoda-DBSguy said:


> Your best bet for what your wanting to do is a slingbox.
> 
> It connects to your equipment (your DirecTV receiver in this case) and allows for in and out of network viewing. A current broadband connection to the internet is required for remote viewing.
> 
> ...


Yoda DBSguy

Thanks for the info. In researching the slingbox it appears it is a device that allows you to play whats already recorded on a directv DVR over the internet. If so I'm not sure that is what I want. I want to be able to play recorded content on my palm mobile device. My mobile device has wifi but I only use it in locations that have free wifi. 
Perhaps I don't fully understand what the slingbox does.

Tim


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Tim, 

There is a slingplayer for Palm available, I believe, and if your device has reasonably fast internet, that might be a good idea.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Won't that make your palm rosey?


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy (Nov 4, 2006)

timjet said:


> Yoda DBSguy
> 
> Thanks for the info. In researching the slingbox it appears it is a device that allows you to play whats already recorded on a directv DVR over the internet. If so I'm not sure that is what I want. I want to be able to play recorded content on my palm mobile device. My mobile device has wifi but I only use it in locations that have free wifi.
> Perhaps I don't fully understand what the slingbox does.
> ...


Slingplayer for your mobile phone allows you to view live tv and control/playback all your dvr recordeings as well on any computer as well as straight to your phone via wifi, edge or 3g etc....

So when your within free wifi range you can watch it via that connection; when oyur out and about it can use your cell's data connection to connect and operate in the same manner.

If you only wanting to copy things and have it stored on the phone itself, then as mentioned you need a computer tv input/capture device/card. you would have to play back the dvr and realtime record it to your computer. then you would have to use anyone of a plithera of available software to convert it to a format oyur phone can playback, then finally copy it to the phones memory storage media (sd card, etc...).

All of which give limited functionality and of course takes time to playback/copy, convert, copy back etc....

The slingbox as I mentioned does away with all of that and allows full control without any of the hastle listed above.


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

I have a Slingbox Classic and use it with HR-20 and a Palm Treo 755 daily (Sprint). It works very well. Cost for the Palm software is $35.00 but you can demo it for free.

You can also use a Mac or PC to view content, with the approprate software.


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy (Nov 4, 2006)

Phil T said:


> I have a Slingbox Classic and use it with HR-20 and a Palm Treo 755 daily (Sprint). It works very well. Cost for the Palm software is $35.00 but you can demo it for free.
> 
> You can also use a Mac or PC to view content, with the approprate software.


The cell version of the app actually costs 30, not 35; but that's besides the point.

Just FYI, with the 2.0 software and firmware versions released; you don't need to have spling player installed on a PC in order to view; you simply need to log into sling medias web portal with a standard internet explorer or firefox web browser.


----------



## IcedOmega13 (Mar 3, 2008)

Fraps works great


----------

